# Looking for a GSD puppy in the northern CA area



## Wrango (Jun 11, 2020)

Specifically, short hair, tan/black, level 2,German back (as not a straight back), temperament, not a work dog. If anyone has any information on available pups, I would appreciate it very much!


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I guess this means german showlines?


----------

